# Question 'bout eggcrate



## korbidoc (Jun 26, 2008)

*Hi all, I'm wondering why many use eggcrate then put sand & rocks over it....I'm new to these cichlids, have discus with bare bottom tanks mostly, but want to start a cichlid tank with yellow labs & a type of blue fish....I know the jet system uses EC, but why others? TIA, Dottie *


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

there are many myths involved in using egg crate on the bottom of the tank, but the one benefit that is not denied is that it can save your aquarium if you ever lift rocks out of the tank and accidentally drop one...


----------



## korbidoc (Jun 26, 2008)

*Thanks Number6....myths huh? hmmmm*


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

eggcrate isn't needed.

however 1 thing that people claim to be a myth, that isn't, merely a misunderstanding of the concept.

eggcrate does diffuse the weight of a rock. it will not spread the weight over the entire tank base that it covers, however it WILL disperse the weight from a single point to the edges of the cell it presses down on, and this stops focus points that might otherwise crack the glass

another thing is, that it gives a more stable base, because the rocks can get stuck in the cells they have more grip, so are less likely to slide, as they would on glass.

and finally it protects against scratches that could weaken the base of the aquarium, caused by moving rocks around.

I have also used polystyrene with slate tiles covering it, which worked well


----------



## korbidoc (Jun 26, 2008)

*Good point psychotic!! thanks...*


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Our cichlids dig in the substrate. So with rocks stacked on the eggcrate it keeps them from digging away the substrate at its base, undermining the rock stack. Another benefit, although appearance only, is to keep them from exposing bare bottom.
But just for the record... I don't use it


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Our cichlids dig in the substrate. So with rocks stacked on the eggcrate it keeps them from digging away the substrate at its base, undermining the rock stack.


?? You should never ever put rocks on top of sand. That's just too unstable in the first place. Always put the rocks directly on the bottom.



Hoosier Tank said:


> Another benefit, although appearance only, is to keep them from exposing bare bottom.


Yeah, with eggcrate they expose that  , much better  For the record, but I think obvious enough, I don't use eggcrate either


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> and this stops focus points that might otherwise crack the glass


Do rock focus points really crack glass bottoms of aquariums?



> scratches that could weaken the base of the aquarium


Do scratches in the glass have more than a negligible effect on the strength of the glass or likelihood of it breaking?

But this has all been kicked around here.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

prov356 said:


> > and this stops focus points that might otherwise crack the glass
> 
> 
> Do rock focus points really crack glass bottoms of aquariums?
> ...


not sure on the focus points causing cracked tanks, wouldn't be surprised if they contributed to them. I know of a few people who'd added rocks to tanks that had previously been ok then have them crack afterwards.

as for scratches. you been to the glazier. they score a line down the glass and then snap it off, essentially a deliberate scratch.

I'm not saying that not using eggcrate will break the aquarium. but it does protect it to a degree


----------



## korbidoc (Jun 26, 2008)

*Thanks y'all...all good points..will think on it...probably not setting it up 'til spring, by then I'll be sure of what fish I want, I hope....

Dottie :wink: *


----------

